# Lower carb Pumpkin Pie on Traeger



## eaglewing (Oct 8, 2021)

Using 1/2 amount Monk Fruit instead of sugar... Aldis for main ingredients














*PERFECT!!!!!!!!!!!







Traeger cooked this flawlessly!!! *


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 8, 2021)

Good looking pie, never tried Monk fruit

Little whip cream and i'm in for a few slices

David


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 8, 2021)

Wow! I gotta try that! I’ve never done a pie on the traeger. Never tried monk fruit either, that should be interesting. Great job! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 8, 2021)

Really nice work . It looks perfect . Way back when I used to do cakes on a Weber kettle . Never tried a pie though . Thanks for posting .


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 8, 2021)

Looks great. Low carb or regular crust? I love pumpkin anything.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 9, 2021)

Nice!  Been thinking about low carb pumpkin cheese cake.  I been using Monkfruit also.  I just order some of the new one Purecane.  Not a fan of almond flour and have some pecan flour to try.


----------



## eaglewing (Oct 9, 2021)

My math had me at about 25 carbs per slice (8 to a pie)
That's counting pumpkin, condensed milk, and monk fruit divide by 8, plus 9 for the 1 serving of crust 

*BUT,  it's actually LESS if you are worried about blood sugar, (knowledge is king)

according to this, only HALF of sugar alcohol gets absorbed in your blood*








*Seeing as this monk fruit is 4g sugar alcohol, you only count HALF, which makes Monk Fruit over 50% less than real sugar in carb count.*








*So if this is applied, now each piece is 21.5g carb*


----------

